
Good and Bad Parts of Ansible After 2 Years of Usage - mtyurt
https://mtyurt.net/post/2020/good-bad-parts-of-ansible-after-two-years.html
======
hootbootscoot
I'd just skip the "when" and end up with lot's of different folders full of
almost-identical ansible scripts lol...I've gone so far as to archive
playbooks and banish them from the production folder just to lower the terror
factor :D

But YES, ansible is amazing! all the simplicity of ssh and no leftover muppet
agents plotting against ya!

